# Wie geht: leuchtende Energiestrahlen (oder wie auch sonst genannt)



## theLMF (28. Januar 2002)

Hmm wie bekomme ich solche blauen Energiestrahlen hin???
Müssen ja nicht blau sein...

(hier  ein Beispiel - wenns geklappt hat)

MfG LMF


----------



## Christoph (28. Januar 2002)

das isn 3dprog.!! das müsstest du im 3dcorner die frage posten!!

meiner meinung nach is das 3dmax!!! aber wie gesagt 3D-FOREN!


----------



## theLMF (28. Januar 2002)

*hmm*

aber so blaue strahlen (muss ja nicht unbedingt räuml. sein) sollte man doch auch in PS hinbekommen

oder etwa nicht???


----------



## wo0zy (28. Januar 2002)

also eigentlich is auch nur das gewurschtel in 3dmax gemacht, der rest dürfte ps sein, aber wie das geht würde mich auch mal interessieren


----------



## NocTurN (28. Januar 2002)

Is ganz simple, wenn ihr nur an kreuzungen einen solchen effekt haben wollt koennt ihr das einfach per Ebeneneffekte und "Schein nach aussen" hin bekommen (an den kreuzungen addiert sich der effekt durch das aufeinandertreffen der linien automatisch)

Ansonsten Brushtool auspacken und an auf einer neuen ebene an denen stellen den glow hinzeichnen wo er sein soll und dann die Ebene auf "Ineinanderkopieren" oder Wahlweise auf "Weiches Licht" stellen.

Bisssl uebung und gefummel und man hat es wie man will 

P.S.: IMHO is das bild komplett gezeichnet


----------



## Parax (28. Januar 2002)

Wollt ich auch grad sagen dass das gezeichnet ist, es gab bei gfx4all vor kurzem ein Tut, indem das anhand eines Beispiels beschrieben wurde, wie im banner von NoctuRn.


----------



## Tai2K (28. Januar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Parax _
> *Wollt ich auch grad sagen dass das gezeichnet ist, es gab bei gfx4all vor kurzem ein Tut, indem das anhand eines Beispiels beschrieben wurde, wie im banner von NoctuRn. *



ich hab das irgend wie net gefunden kannst du mal nen direktlink dazu machen bitte


----------



## Parax (28. Januar 2002)

Hier findest du das Tutorial. wenn man das noch ein wenig mit dem d vermischt, könnte man das eigentlich hinbekommen.


Wenn nicht, dann schlagt mich!


----------



## Homie25 (29. Januar 2002)

Irgend wie habe ich das Gefühl das Parax geschlagen werden möchte nicht das du irgend welche fehlgeleiteten Neigungen hast     

Danke für die links echt fett


----------

